
Lisp as a Base for a Statistical Computing System (2008) [pdf] - tosh
https://www.stat.auckland.ac.nz/~ihaka/downloads/Compstat-2008.pdf
======
tosh
nb: Ross Ihaka is one of the authors of R

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R_\(programming_language\))

